# Breakfast Potluck Ideas



## jasper12 (Oct 24, 2005)

Does anyone have a good suggestion for a breakfast potluck.

TIA

Jasper


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmm, no one answered yet? I will. I take it you're looking for suggestions for menu ideas? How about a yummy fruit salad, Quiches (eggs, spinache cheese or many other options), whole-grain bagels and cream cheese, if you want to have something sweet there how about an apple crisp? I love those! Muffins are also a good thing for breakfast. Have fun! If you need actual recipes I do have a great apple crisp one and a terrific bran muffin recipe.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Here's what I always bring: (It has no name because I made it up







)

Take some salsa (usually I make this myself: tomatoes, cilantro, onions, bit of garlic, and a tiny bit of jalepeno, because I'm a wimp), and spread it in a layer across a cassarole dish.

Make six or so little divets in the salsa and crack an egg in each of them.

Grate cheese and add cilantro, if you want.

Pop in a 350 degee oven for 20 minutes or so until the eggs are set and the cheese is melted.

Serve with chips or tortillas and sour cream.

I have made lots of variations on this, too. If we have leftover broccoli from dinner, sometimes I put that and some ham or whatever else on the bottom of the dish instead of salsa.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh, and jrose_lee, I'd love that bran muffin recipe if you don't mind.


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

I love the website www.bbonline.com for breakfast recipes.

I'm a big fan of overnight french toast casserole type dishes. They feed a lot of people and all of the prep is done in advance. I do an apple spice one that I got from that website, but the last I checked , that recipe wasn't up anymore. There are tons of similar recipes on ther though.

Have fun!


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

These are so yummy....I just gobble them up

Mix and cool:
2 c. oatmeal
2 c. shredded wheat
2 c. All Bran
2 c. boiling water

Cream:
1 1/4 c. margarine or butter
3 c. sugar
Add:
1 tsp salt
4 eggs
1 qt. buttermilk

Combine cereal mixture and creamed mixture. Beat until smooth.

Add:
5 c. flour
3 tsp b. soda

Mix and keep in refrigerator-covered. Keeps for days.
Bake at 400 degrees for 20-25 min

By the way, this is a huge recipe. BIG bowl or size it down.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Breakfast casserole- Tear up a loaf of bread into a cake pan. Throw in whatever you'd eat in an omelet (diced onion, green peppers, mushrooms, any kind of meat, etc.) Top with 8 ounces of shredded cheese. Mix a dozen eggs and 2 cups of milk together and pour over the whole thing. (This can be done the night before and refrigerated.) Pop into the oven at 350 for about 30 minutes-1 hour (test the center with a knife, if it's clean it's done).

Fruit kabobs

Fruit pizzas-prepared pizza crust (this can be homemade, just baked FIRST). Spread cream cheese on it, then top with fruit (strawberries, bluberries, kiwi, etc.)


----------

